# SPS Komunikation



## Anonymous (6 Dezember 2005)

SPS: S7 200 mit CPU 224

Könnte mir jemand helfen? 

ich bräuchte INFO's zur Schnittstelle der oben angegebenen SPS, also:

wie komuniziert die sps mit einem PC?
wie werden die Daten übertragen?
Die Komunikationsparameter?

Kann man mit labview eine SPS ansteuern?

mfg mikki


----------



## Rainer Hönle (6 Dezember 2005)

Zur Kommunikation mit der 200er gibt es folgende Möglichkeiten: Prodave von Siemens, libnodave (open source) von Zottel oder AGLink von Deltalogic :wink:. Weitere Infos zu libnodave finden Sie unter http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5669. AGLink bietet bereits fertige vis für Labview. Einfach mal Demo ausprobieren. Auf die 200er kann im Singlemaster-Betrieb über PPI oder mit der 243-1 über Ethernet zugegriffen werden.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Dezember 2005)

Hallo, 

hier die Download-Seite (auch mit LabView-Beispielen):

http://www.deltalogic.de/download/aglink.htm

Wenn die 10 MB zuviel zum Download sind einfach
unsere Automatisierungstechnik-CD anfordern:
vertrieb@deltalogic.de

Viele Grüße

Gerhard  Bäurle


----------

